# How would I know if my goldfish is pregnant?



## sambi7878

I have one red cap oranda thats been acting kind of strange for the past 2 weeks. I think she doesnt have a disease but kind of swimming slow and staying in the bottom most of the time. At times, I would see her swim but only for a few seconds then goes back at the bottom. She eat well and I dont think shes been bullied by other orandas. They are 3 orandas in a 35 gallon tank. I guess their size is almost 3 inches. I do 25% water change weekly. The 2 other orandas are doing well. 

Is it possible that my oranda is pregnant? How would I know if the fish is really pregnant? What to do if thats the case?


----------



## Niki2105

No your oranda is not pregnant.. if she had eggs in her the other two fish would be chasing her around all the time till she released them all. Goldfish produce fry by the female releasing eggs and the males fertilize them after they are released.. thats if they dont manage to eat them all before hand. She could have swimbladder disease..i think that can cause a fish to sit at the bottom.. What is your tanks Amonia levels?


----------



## sambi7878

tnx a lot! got to check my ammonia later. i just had my water change last night.


----------



## Sable

So, I'm assuming that over the past thirty hours or so you've gotten to test your ammonia... How is it?


----------

